# a good workout routine



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

i just bought a weider crossbow and stocked up on protein shake and i need a good workout routine.

im home all summer so time isnt a problem, i want to work out

monday, wednsday, and friday and do cardio in between

anyone know a good workout routine to help me get ripped.

i also want to lose about 15 pounds


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 1, 2005)

Read and search the forums, especially the stickies. Knowledge is the ultimate tool.

 Eat clean, work out with free weights, rest.


----------



## GFR (Aug 1, 2005)

TheASSMAN said:
			
		

> i just bought a weider crossbow and stocked up on protein shake and i need a good workout routine.
> 
> im home all summer so time isnt a problem, i want to work out
> 
> ...


What is a Weider crossbow??


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

its weider's version of a bowflex

same deal


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 1, 2005)

take that cross bow back and buy a barbell.


----------



## TheASSMAN (Aug 1, 2005)

fucck barbells

get with the timess mann


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 1, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> take that cross bow back and buy a barbell.




agreed!

take it back before it's too late!!

The barbell has always been the meat and potatoes of bodybuilding and other orientated strength sports.


----------

